# slapadd: could not parse entry (line=15)

## sneak147

Hi,

im trin to insert my ldif file but keeping getting the error:

slapadd: could not parse entry (line=15)

Ive removed all whitespaces and blank lines from the file but still

get the same error. Does anybody know how to get around this?

Im using  OpenLDAP 2.1.22 and below is what my ldif looks like?

#####my.ldif##########

dn: dc=gmsg,dc=co,dc=za

o: Global Mining Support Group

objectClass: top

objectClass: organization

dn: ou=people,dc=gmsg,dc=co,dc=za

ou: people

objectClass: top

objectClass: organizationalUnit

dn: cn=admin,dc=gmsg,dc=co,dc=za

cn: admin

userPassword: secret

objectClass: top

objectClass: organizationalRole

objectClass: simpleSecurityObject

#####################

----------

## Chris W

There should be a blank line between each entry: 

```

dn: dc=gmsg,dc=co,dc=za

o: Global Mining Support Group

objectClass: top

objectClass: organization

dn: ou=people,dc=gmsg,dc=co,dc=za

ou: people

objectClass: top

objectClass: organizationalUnit

dn: cn=admin,dc=gmsg,dc=co,dc=za

cn: admin

userPassword: secret

objectClass: top

objectClass: organizationalRole

objectClass: simpleSecurityObject 
```

----------

## sneak147

Ok I do that and then I get the same sorta error,

#slapadd -v < /tmp/gmsg.ldap

slapadd: could not parse entry (line=5)

sample of my new ldif.

```

o: Global Mining Support Group

objectClass: top

objectClass: organization

dn: ou=people,dc=gmsg,dc=co,dc=za

ou: people

objectClass: top

objectClass: organizationalUnit

dn: cn=admin,dc=gmsg,dc=co,dc=za

cn: admin

userPassword: secret

objectClass: top

objectClass: organizationalRole

objectClass: simpleSecurityObject

```

----------

## indros

Umm. I don't see you actually creating dc=gmsg,dc=co,dc=za.

Try adding this at the top of you file:

```

dn: dc=gmsg,dc=co,dc=za

dc: gmsg

objectClass: top

objectClass: domain

objectClass: dcObject

```

----------

## mahir

i made a mistake on slapadd

how do i remove a ldif file that i added??

----------

